# What is your favorite part of being fat?



## xysoseriousx (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm considering gaining weight for my bbw girlfriend at the moment, so I was wondering, what is your favorite part of being fat?


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2010)

I love that because of my hips and size I never ever go anywhere and see someone wearing the same clothes as me 

plus really digging my curves lately


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I love that because of my hips and size I never ever go anywhere and see someone wearing the same clothes as me
> 
> plus really digging my curves lately



My girlfriend has been gaining alot and has been loving it, so I figured I might try it too. She says she likes the way it feels, and I think she has a third stomach growing in.


----------



## tummytubby (Jul 4, 2010)

I love my belly and especially the heaviness of it. It hits my upper legs when I walk and when I ride my bicycle it rolls of the leg thats up, leaning on the leg that is down.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jul 4, 2010)

I love the heft and feeling of my gut. When I look in the mirror I feel like myself, like I am in the body I am supposed to be in. When I was thinner I felt sickly and just awful, however being bigger is absolutely a blessing. I love feeling my fat lay on my thighs as I sit.

Other then health issues, I love being fat.  I really have no intention or choice to ever lose weight. 400 lbs and 5'6 is definitely what I love.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

You guys are making it a tough choice.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 4, 2010)

The only thing I like about it is that it keeps us looking more youthful. As I like to joke with family and friends: fat fills wrinkles  Other than that, I have nothing to add to that list.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

Well here is the question, would you rather be skinny or fat? Like if you could magically be skinny, would you do it?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 4, 2010)

I've never been skinny so my answer would most likely be yes. I also know I'm not built to be stick thin but it doesn't mean I have to like the feel of being fat. If anything, my joints are almost always sore among other things. So to me the ONLY benefit is looking youthful for your age when you're fat. I may not be in the majority or supported in that feeling, but that is MY stance.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've never been skinny so my answer would most likely be yes. I also know I'm not built to be stick thin but it doesn't mean I have to like the feel of being fat. If anything, my joints are almost always sore among other things. So to me the ONLY benefit is looking youthful for your age when you're fat. I may not be in the majority or supported in that feeling, but that is MY stance.



That is a pretty good look at it though, pro's and con's.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jul 4, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've never been skinny so my answer would most likely be yes. I also know I'm not built to be stick thin but it doesn't mean I have to like the feel of being fat. If anything, my joints are almost always sore among other things. So to me the ONLY benefit is looking youthful for your age when you're fat. I may not be in the majority or supported in that feeling, but that is MY stance.



Its not my view on it, however I think your views are valid too. Just do what you want and ignore the morons that dont like you for you!


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

seasuperchub84 said:


> Its not my view on it, however I think your views are valid too. Just do what you want and ignore the morons that dont like you for you!



Don't let skinny people put you down.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

I use the word, 'voluptuous' for myself. Anyway, I love the fact that I have a cello shape. I love the shape of my big, round ass especially when I'm wearing jeans. I love the way the jeans hug my ass. I also love how my waist goes inward then, WHAM, you have those huge tits staring at you. I love wearing low cut cleavage on weekends and just feeling sexy. I have a slight lower belly despite having a tapered waist, but I have learned to accept it.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jul 5, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> Don't let skinny people put you down.



Thanks for the backup!!! :-D


----------



## Tad (Jul 6, 2010)

When I was a little heavier I found I was starting to jiggle quite a bit, and I loved that sensation. Just felt so cool! But I'm not especially large, so know insight into the good parts of being much fatter.


----------



## asmodeus (Jul 16, 2010)

I am generally chunky and muscular - it is just my belly that is big and fat, both inside and on the surface. I love everything about it - its rounded shape, its division above and below the heavy belts I always wear. I would not like to be slim and fully expect my belly to go on growing.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

Because of my size, I give great hugs. They've been described as WHOOMPHS!! of joy!!


----------



## aussiefa63 (Jul 19, 2010)

> I love that because of my hips and size I never ever go anywhere and see someone wearing the same clothes as me



LMAO 



> plus really digging my curves lately



That's how it should be with all you larger ladies


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 21, 2010)

Not anything, really.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Jul 26, 2010)

The jiggly parts. :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I use the word, 'voluptuous' for myself. Anyway, I love the fact that I have a cello shape. I love the shape of my big, round ass especially when I'm wearing jeans. I love the way the jeans hug my ass. I also love how my waist goes inward then, WHAM, you have those huge tits staring at you. I love wearing low cut cleavage on weekends and just feeling sexy. I have a slight lower belly despite having a tapered waist, but I have learned to accept it.



That's a great description of some of the stuff I like about you too


----------



## blubberismanly (Jul 31, 2010)

I've never been overweight...But I would imagine waking up in the morning half conscious feeling the weight of your gut pulling you down and rubbing its softness and feeling your whole body jiggle with the slightest movement would be amazing...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 3, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> Well here is the question, would you rather be skinny or fat? Like if you could magically be skinny, would you do it?


i thought the question was...


xysoseriousx said:


> What is your favorite part of being fat?


----------



## jellybellyrolls (Aug 11, 2010)

blubberismanly said:


> I've never been overweight...But I would imagine waking up in the morning half conscious feeling the weight of your gut pulling you down and rubbing its softness and feeling your whole body jiggle with the slightest movement would be amazing...



someone needs to testify to this


----------

